# Acer Aspire 5742G RAM ISSUE (2.3G of 4G) !!!



## abdellah (Oct 13, 2011)

hi every one ! so i have this problem my computer hase 4G of rame but only 2.3 is detected i have win7 ultim x64bits 
View image: Sans titre
i saw this tut but no use ... (  http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/acer-aspire-5742g-ram-issue-582307.html )
i knew about the memory Remap feature but i can git advenced bios setup utility 
i basicly have this problem when ever an update is download " i re intaled windows 7 and desactiveted the update ,after 2weeks i downloaded eset and then an update slits thro and now i'm stuck withe 2.3G :upset: pleas need help :4-dontkno and THNX


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you mean windows only detects 2.3 or BIOS detects 2.3?

64 bit 7 should read all of your memory, unless you have an ungodly amount reserved for your onboard video.

Also tenet #3 on the acer website:

*Shared system memory may be allocated to support graphics, depending on system memory size and other factors. Actual system memory available to the operating system will be reduced by any memory used by the graphics solution and resources required by the operating environment.*

You should have access to this information through your driver's taskbar icon.


----------



## abdellah (Oct 13, 2011)

hi ! :wave: the problem is only in win7 the bios detect's all the ram you can see that in the image i posted 4go(2.3go) . used by my onboard video or not  i dont knew cause basicly i knew that some ram goes for the graphiques but i think it's 200M MAX and as i toald you the problem is only detected if the update utility is activeted so if i renstall win7 and update desacti i have my 4go :4-dontkno and can you pleas pricise what should i do if the problem is about ""*Shared system memory may be allocated to support graphics, depending on system memory size and other factors. Actual system memory available to the operating system will be reduced by any memory used by the graphics solution and resources required by the operating environment*""


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It still shows 1735meg or 1.7gig as hardware reserved. So it's not missing it's reserved for hardware, usually video.


----------



## abdellah (Oct 13, 2011)

and do you knew how to fix that plizz ,? ray:ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If there is not a bios setting to limit reserved ram then there is not a fix.


----------

